# Impossible d'imprimer



## P2r (23 Décembre 2001)

Je ne peux plus imprimer les copies d'écran de Photoshop et SimpleTex sur mon G4 350 MacOs 9.2 Classic qui est sur une partition d'un deuxième HD interne.

J'obtiens les messages suivants :

" Impossible d'exécuter la commande Format d'impression car la mémoire vive disponible est insuffisante "
" SimpleText ne peut imprimer ce document car la mémoire est saturée "
" Aucune imprimante n'est sélectionnée "

J'ai augmenté la mémoire vive et la mémoire virtuelle sans résultat.
Dans TB sélecteur, j'ai sélectionné l'icone de mon imprimante Epson Stylus Photo 750U toujours sans résultat. 
Pensant que le problème venait de FAXstf je l'ai désinstallé

Quand je reviens sur l'ancien HD MacOs 9.0.4 ça fonctionne normalement.

Avez-vous une idée ? Avec mes remerciements.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Décembre 2001)

Tu n'aurais pas plusieurs _Simple text_ sur ton disque par hasard ?

Fais une recherche (cherche aussi les _Teach text_ tant qu'à faire). Regardes les versions et ne garde que le plus récent.

A+


----------



## P2r (24 Décembre 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse Bilbo.
J'avais deux SimpleText (même date)  j'en ai supprimé un mais toujours sans résultats.
Pas de TeachText.
Qui a une autre idée ?


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

et tu peux imprimer avec d'autres softs?


----------



## P2r (30 Décembre 2001)

Merci Alèm pour ton aide.
Pour chaque logiciel, j'ai des messages différents :

Photoshop " Impossible d'exécuter la commande Format d'impression car la mémoire vive disponible est insuffisante "
Fichier Calepin  " Aucune imprimante n'est sélectionnée "
FileMaker Pro " Mémoire insuffisante pour effectuer cette opération "
Word " Impossible d'imprimer. Aucune imprimante n'est installée "

Dans le sélecteur, partie gauche, j'ai beau sélectionner l'icone Epson Stylus Photo 750U, qui apparait bien dans la partie droite, mais sans résultat.


----------



## Bernard53 (30 Décembre 2001)

Peut-être est-ce dû à quelques incompatibilités entre le pilote de l'Epson Stylus Photo 750U et MacOS 9.2 qui n'existent pas avec MacOS 9.0.4 ? Ou bien alors installer un pilote plus récent de cette imprimante s'il existe.

Salutations.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (31 Décembre 2001)

essaye aussi d'augmenter la mémoire allouée au gestionnaire de ton imprimante


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2001)

c'est ce que je voulais savoir en te demandant si tu pouvais imprimer avec d'autres softs, essaye de télécharger le nouveau pilote pour le mettre dans mac os 9.2 (c'est le problème connu de mac os 9.2.1!)


----------

